# New to the group.Lots of questions!!



## becbec31871 (May 31, 2003)

I have been on Doxepin(Sinaquan)for over a year now for anxiety and panic.I'm on 100mgs at night.I had been doing fine with the anxiety and panic until today.I was sitting watching TV and my 8 year old son comes in and just could not take no for an answer about going to a friends house.I had a baby anxiety attack.I got really hot in the face and felt like I wasnt here for a few seconds and then sweated with the air on.I found myself extremely wore out after this which was something new to me.I do need to say this also.I am married 15 years,32 years old,and a mother of 6 kids under the age of 11.Anyway before that episode I had downed about 20 of those little sandwich cookies with a glass of milk.Either the attack came from the sugar or my son.I'm really unsure.When I dont get sugary foods I really have some weird side effects.Last night I ate some beets and the side effects went away.This leads me to wonder if this could be low sugar.I had problems before with low sugar with a pregnancy.I also have IBS that has really been posing a problem at night time.Right now I am so swollen and I do not know what to do.I was always the person who had problems gaing weight.I stayed at 90-95 pounds forever almost until now with my medicine and birthcontrol pills I weigh 135.I always knew that if I had to go on a diet I would have problems cause I love food to much.I'm 5'3 also.Today my stomach was hurting similar to an ulcer which I'm no stanger too.I drank a pint of half and half milk/cream.It stopped the pain of the burning which was great but I'm so bloated.From last night til today I have had 9 bowel movements.What now stops me from going to my Dr is our finances are below poverty level.Here I can only get a medical card if I'm disabled or pregnant.Pregnant I'm not doing again!!I really dont want to be labeled disabled because I feel one day God will take this away from me and I will be happy again.We are surviving on my husbands disability.(He has Degenerative disk disease).I said I was going to be honest about all this.WE get a whole $838 a month.Yes that is for a family of 8.We get food help but to some people that is not enough either.($637).I guess you can say stress plays alot of problems in my life.My husband and I are going through alot of problems right now too.He is an alcoholic as well.I've been through mental and physical abuse all my life.The physical stopped a few years back with him.Recently I lost my step father who was a beautiful sweet man.We went to visit and comfort my mother only to be asked to leave because my kids were being kids.It hurt me but I tried to act like it didnt.I wasnt able to go to his funeral either.It bothered me for about 4 days but I got over it.Actually this was last Sunday.I think I just realized my allergies/sinuses are acting up too.If anyone could give me some good advice on bouncing back,better foods for the IBS,and also on the coral calcium I have heard so much about.Sorry for this being so long.Oh before I forget.I also have social anxiety disorder.Any advice on it?Thank yall so much for reading and listening.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I take Lorzapam (Ativan ) 2 or 4 mg's at the first sign of an anxiety attack coming on.It works really well.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

becbec, I feel the same way about sugar. I need to have my daily intake when my body craves it and it is because I have low sugar levels. This needs to be tested. Also, having six kids, I assume, should be very stressful. My doctor says I have General Anxiety Disorder. If you look at my posts here in this forum you will see that now I am medicated and enjoying my life again. I will not lie to you, since my insurance does not cover my med I have to pay for it and it costs about $100 a month, which I think it is a little expensive. I have to make some arrangements to afford it (since I have lots of debts) but I do because I feel so much better.All I can tell you is try to have your sugar checked and try finding a way of lessening your stress. I am sorry I cannot be of more help. Probably somebody will answer you and give you other ideas as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

Not sure what the simple carbohydrate connection is, but I have to do the same thing. I've been reading that it may be connected to some other affective spectrum issues such as fibromyalgia.To combat the anxiety, I've tried many things from medications to cognitive behavioral therapy to exercise to hugs.... and the last two, along with the hypnotherapy provided on the CBT/Hypno Forum on this board seem to provide the best defense.Evie


----------

